# fstab and usb



## dursino (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, I'm Italian, so sorry for my bad English. I wish to mount usb storage (4 gb Kingston) by normal user, not Super, it's possible?

In linux,this is possibile using option users in /etc/fstab simply.

In FreeBSD this is possible? I've tried, but system give me error if I use users option in /etc/fstab.

Thanks for your attention


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 8, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20810


----------

